
Show HN: Calculators that provide insights on how to improve your finances - AustinGrandt
https://www.financialtoolbelt.com/
======
AustinGrandt
Hi HN,

I have been working on a series of calculators that provide insights to help
people improve their finances. The core concept is to give users small ways to
improve (like saving $25 extra a week) that add up to big changes over time.

Would love any feedback or feature requests!

